# Problem mit Höhe:100% und overflow:auto



## fanste (22. August 2005)

Hallo.
Ich habe da, wie oben schon beschrieben, ein Problem mit der Höhenangabe 100% im zusammenspiel mit overflow:auto. Erstamal zum Code meiner Seite.

```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="de">
<title>Neue Seite 1</title>
<style type="text/css">
/* CSS FÜR MENÜ */
</head>

<body bgcolor="#D6D6D6" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" onload="clock();date();">


<table border="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" bordercolor="#111111" width="1003" height="100%" background="bg2.jpg">
  <tr>
    <td width="63" height="120">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="151" height="120">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="600" height="120"></td>
    <td width="150" height="120">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="26" height="120">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="63" height="36">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="901" height="36" colspan="3"></td>
    <td width="26" height="36">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="63">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="151" valign="top">
    <div style="margin-top:90;"><!--MENÜ--></td>
    <td width="600">
    	<div style="width:600;height:98%background:#008000;margin-top:10px;overflow:auto;"><!--INHALTSDIV--></div>
    </td>
    <td width="150">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="26" valign="top"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

Also so sieht die seite aus. Höhenangaben habe ich nur in den oberen beiden Zeilen. Die Tabelle an sich hat eine Höhe von 100% Dadurch bewirke ich, dass sich immer die letzte Zeile der Browserhöhe anpasst. Der Inhalts DIV der in der letzten Zeile ist, hat eine Höhe von 98%, damit er sich der Höhe von der letzten Zeile anpasst. 
Die CSS Eigenschaft overflow:auto soll hier bewirken, dass eine Scrollbar hinzukommt, wenn mehr Text in dem DIV angezeigt werden soll, als der DIV hoch ist. Das funktioniert aber nur im IE. Firefox ignoriert das overflow für die Höhe komplett.

Nur zur Frage:
Wie kann/muss ich das machen, damit sich 
1. die letzte Zeile der Browserhöhe anpasst
2. Der DIV in der letzten Zeile der Höhe der letzten Zeile anpasst und das overflow richtig tut. 
Sollte (wenn möglich) in allen Browsern funktionieren.

Ich hoffe das Problem ist verständlich geschiltert. 
Hier noch der Link, damit ihr euch selbst ein Bild machen könnt. Ist mein Privater Server daher nicht immer erreichbar.
1. http://217.81.139.142/webdesign/neu3.htm => Meine aktuelle IP
2. http://grubi.gotdns.org/webdesign/neu3.htm => DNS (geht nicht immer)
3. http://grubi.ath.cx/webdesign/neu3.htm => DNS (geht nicht immer)


Danke schonmal im voraus!

mb fanste


----------



## fanste (22. August 2005)

Ich höre gerade von jemanden, dass es da keine Möglichkeit gibt. Könnte man da via JS was machen? Z.B. die höhe der Anzeigefläche des Browsers herausbekommen und dann einfach die zwei festen höhen davon abziehen? Dann müsste man doch die passende Höhe für die letzte Zeile haben. Oder geht das auch nicht.


----------

